# What I Listen to When Writing



## Smith (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is one of many things I like to listen to when I write. It just depends on what it is I am writing about. Feel free to share your own. :listening_headphone

John Butler Oceans Live - Best recording ever - Port Fairy Folk Festival 2012 - YouTube


----------



## OurJud (Jun 28, 2013)

Good thread - very surprised it's gone this long without any replies.

Whatever I listen to has to be A, instrumental (anything with lyrics is a distraction). And B, many hours in duration (having to keep stopping to choose another piece of music is yet another distraction).

That kind of leaves me with classical music (great for when I'm writing my sci-fi) and ambient stuff like Loscil (below) for everything else.

[video=youtube;iE_a1XjhVTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE_a1XjhVTo[/video]


----------



## Smith (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah, very nice! Definitely going to add that to my YouTube playlist.

If I'm looking for something of that sort, it's usually the Assassin's Creed I and II (or either / or) game soundtracks. Some of the tracks are quite ambient. Another good one for horror would be the Amnesia: The Dark Descent OST.

Full Assassin's Creed 2 soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Angelwing (Jun 28, 2013)

"Earth" or "Ezio's Family" are both great ones from Assassin's Creed 2 for if you want to write about the universe as a whole, philosophic things, or something like that. 

If you want something while writing about a badass, perhaps try:

Loyal to No One - Dropkick Murphy's
Click Click Boom - Saliva
Bartholemew - The Silent Comedy
God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash
Long Road Down - Lisbeth Scott

All these and more are on my iTunes "badass" playlist.


----------



## Smith (Jun 28, 2013)

Angelwing said:


> "Earth" or "Ezio's Family" are both great ones from Assassin's Creed 2 for if you want to write about the universe as a whole, philosophic things, or something like that.
> 
> If you want something while writing about a badass, perhaps try:
> 
> ...



Johnny Cash is where it's at man! Classic. And yeah, the Assassin's Creed II soundtrack is good for writing just about anything because of how diverse it is. Jesper Kyd is a genius.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't listen to music while writing. It dictates, rather than facilitates, mood.


----------



## Smith (Jun 28, 2013)

Cadence said:


> Can't listen to music while writing. It dictates, rather than facilitates, mood.



That can be true. I usually try to match the music I'm listening to with my mood to reduce that effect. So it can... dictatively facilitate? xD


----------



## Angelwing (Jun 29, 2013)

Also speaking of Johnny Cash, "Hurt" would be a good one to listen to, maybe, if writing about something sad in the story-maybe a character remembering the death/murder of a loved one or close friend. Another sad song could be "Don't Think I'll Love Again" (or it could be EVER Again). I heard it, and the title alone, not to mention the song itself, reminded me so much of one of my main characters, Grigori Zastarov, who I've been trying to characterize a lot lately. It fit so well because he literally witnessed the murder of Nadya, his first real, true love. After that he developed almost like a phobia of losing people, if he grew too close to them (romantically or not). So I think listening to it could be beneficial for mood anyway. 

On the other hand, I was trying to read over a poignant part involving that character remembering that event, but the happier sounding "McAlpine's Fusiliers" by The Young Dubliners killed it, so that's an example of what you wouldn't want of course! I still like that song though 

and while I'm at it with sad songs, "The Green Fields of France" by Dropkick Murphy's is such a sad story song. It's from the perspective of a modern day visitor to a World War I battlefield's graveyard, and he's musing about "young Willy McBride" who's grave he's sitting by. It kind of reminds me of the graveyard scene in Hamlet were Hamlet wonders about the skulls and what they/the person did in life.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 29, 2013)

I like John Coltrane or Art Blakey on perpetual repeat, also the soundtracks that come with Ommwriter. Makes for a very focused environment, at least for me.

Can't listen to words while trying to create words. It creates a chaotic competition in my head which deflates the imagination.


----------



## Smith (Jun 29, 2013)

I like Johnny Cash's "Hurt" just as much as the original by Nine Inch Nails. Both are also on my YouTube playlist. Just searched for the other one you mentioned and couldn't find it. Is it also a Johnny Cash song? I came across another song by him called "I Don't Think I Could Take You Back Again" which was really good too! And I'll be sure to check out your story! Sounds like something (and a character) I can really relate to. I heard that song by The Dropkick Murphy's when me and my cousins saw them at Orion Fest a few weeks ago. Really like it (I'm a big WWI and WWII nut xD). By the way, just noticed your profile picture. Ghost Recon is pretty cool, never was a fan personally though.

Pluralized, haven't heard of either of those two before but I'll for sure check them out when I get the chance today. Maybe while I'm waiting for my YouTube video to upload. It depends for me. Sometimes music with words can be really good inspiration, but I just have to be careful about not using too much of it. Or sometimes any of it.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 29, 2013)

Smith - if you haven't heard of Coltrane, make sure you check out Miles Davis, too. It's good mood-music if you like jazz.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2013)

_American Recordings _by Johnny Cash- Rick Rubin producer. All acoustic.


----------



## moderan (Jun 30, 2013)

This thread actually belongs in the lounge. This area of the forum is geared to posters' own musical creations rather than those of others.


----------



## Angelwing (Jun 30, 2013)

Smith said:


> I like Johnny Cash's "Hurt" just as much as the original by Nine Inch Nails. Both are also on my YouTube playlist.


 
I think maybe the song lends itself more to the older, once "great" (in terms of fame, etc) voice/man that Johnny Cash was when he covered the song, but yeah it's good either way. 



> Just searched for the other one you mentioned and couldn't find it. Is it also a Johnny Cash song?



It's by the Young Dubliners, a Celtic rock band kinda similar to Dropkick or Molly (Flogging Molly). The version I'm referring to is on itunes under "The Young Dubliners." Something like "(Don't Think I'll Ever) Love Anymore." It's a sad song, but here's one of their good upbeat ones-I think a few lyrics fit with my story...

[video=youtube;28Bq_2soGIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28Bq_2soGIA[/video]

Especially when it says 

And the world did gaze, with deep amaze,
at those fearless men, but few
Who bore the fight, so that freedom's light
might shine through the foggy dew

Because with a name like "Shadows of the Sun," a theme/motif is light vs dark (good vs evil, to put it simply). The song itself though is an Irish rebel song about the Uprising of 1916.



> And I'll be sure to check out your story! Sounds like something (and a character) I can really relate to. I heard that song by The Dropkick Murphy's when me and my cousins saw them at Orion Fest a few weeks ago. Really like it (I'm a big WWI and WWII nut xD). By the way, just noticed your profile picture. Ghost Recon is pretty cool, never was a fan personally though.



Okay sweet, thanks man. give me your email and I can maybe share my google docs link for it with you! Yeah I tried to make him a bit relatable to me also (though I've never actually witnessed a murder, especially of someone I've liked more on the romantic side). Wow that'd be cool to see Dropkick. Yeah I'm a Clancy fan almost through-and-through. Future Soldier was very nice I thought. I really want to check out Tom Clancy's The Division which is coming out next. 



> Pluralized, haven't heard of either of those two before but I'll for sure check them out when I get the chance today. Maybe while I'm waiting for my YouTube video to upload. It depends for me. Sometimes music with words can be really good inspiration, but I just have to be careful about not using too much of it. Or sometimes any of it.



If you went and saw Dropkick, then you may want to check out The Young Dubliners as a whole! I have found music with lyrics to be great springboards for inspiration, but not great for when actually writing.


----------



## Smith (Jul 1, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> Smith - if you haven't heard of Coltrane, make sure you check out Miles Davis, too. It's good mood-music if you like jazz.



Will definitely check it out. 



Kevin said:


> _American Recordings _by Johnny Cash- Rick Rubin producer. All acoustic.



I'll have to remember to give it a listen. I've heard a lot of his music over the years, but never all in one sitting.



moderan said:


> This thread actually belongs in the lounge. This area of the forum is geared to posters' own musical creations rather than those of others.



Alright, feel free to move it yourself or get somebody else who can. 



Angelwing said:


> I think maybe the song lends itself more to the older, once "great" (in terms of fame, etc) voice/man that Johnny Cash was when he covered the song, but yeah it's good either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll check out the other artists you mentioned and see if they're to my liking. I personally cannot wait for The Division either! One of the main reasons I am getting a console (PS4). My e-mail is toastypillowsack@gmail.com


----------



## Sam (Jul 1, 2013)

Moved to Writers' Lounge.


----------



## Smith (Jul 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> Moved to Writers' Lounge.



Thanks, sorry for not posting it in the correct forum.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sometimes I listen to various movie and video game soundtracks, especially Star Wars, Halo, The Lord of the Rings, The Dark Knight Trilogy, and Mass Effect. Sometimes I listen to bands like Becoming the Archetype, Oh Sleeper, Impending Doom, For Today, or Into the Flood. There's no specific pattern to which I listen to. All that matters is that I'm listening to it, and it helps me focus on writing.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Jul 1, 2013)

I listen to various soundtracks, mostly stuff by artists like Two Steps From Hell, Audiomachine and Thomas Bergersen.


----------



## Myers (Jul 1, 2013)

Birds chirping. The faint hum of cars on the nearby highway. Dogs barking in the distance. Muffled voices from another room. And the gentle clickety-clack of fingers on the keyboard.


----------



## Angelwing (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah nice Myers. I'd say expectation: "I'm going to be all alone in thought while working on this story, and it'll be great!" Reality: "well...the dog was barking at nothing, then my Mom felt the need to yell the entire conversation on her phone, then..."


----------



## Smith (Jul 2, 2013)

beanlord56 said:


> Sometimes I listen to various movie and video game soundtracks, especially Star Wars, Halo, The Lord of the Rings, The Dark Knight Trilogy, and Mass Effect. Sometimes I listen to bands like Becoming the Archetype, Oh Sleeper, Impending Doom, For Today, or Into the Flood. There's no specific pattern to which I listen to. All that matters is that I'm listening to it, and it helps me focus on writing.



I've only heard of Becoming the Archetype, but I like your choice in movies and video games! Especially the soundtracks! 



Grape Juice Vampire said:


> I listen to various soundtracks, mostly stuff by artists like Two Steps From Hell, Audiomachine and Thomas Bergersen.



Wow, same here dude. You just listed three of some of my favorite composers / artists!



Myers said:


> Birds chirping. The faint hum of cars on the nearby highway. Dogs barking in the distance. Muffled voices from another room. And the gentle clickety-clack of fingers on the keyboard.



So a lot of ambient stuff? Not bad, definitely good for writing. Personally rain (and especially thunderstorms) helps me write and sleep.


----------



## lightzonlycast (Jul 2, 2013)

I listen to a lot of different music depending on what tone I am trying to accomplish with the piece I am working on.

The novel I finished writing is more of a gritty, violent tale of murder. I listened to the CD _Sisters of the Red Death_ by Vendetta Red pretty much the entire time while I was writing it. It's a pretty heavy (but sometimes surprisingly tame and soft) concept album. 

I usually reference the music I am listening to by name, song title, or artist within the pieces I am writing. I know it's not a great habit to have, but I really like this idea of being able to possibly provide my readers with mood music.


----------



## Myers (Jul 2, 2013)

Angelwing said:


> Ah nice Myers. I'd say expectation: "I'm going to be all alone in thought while working on this story, and it'll be great!" Reality: "well...the dog was barking at nothing, then my Mom felt the need to yell the entire conversation on her phone, then..."



I now what to expect for the most part. Our house is pretty quite, especially in the late evening and early morning when I write. We all use our "inside voices," and the dog only barks when the doorbell rings.  What I described is a preference, but I can write almost anywhere with lots of noise in the background.



Smith said:


> So a lot of ambient stuff? Not bad, definitely good  for writing. Personally rain (and especially thunderstorms) helps me  write and sleep. :smile:



That's right, ambient stuff.  Almost anything but music. For me, it's distracting.


----------



## Angelwing (Jul 2, 2013)

Myers said:


> I now what to expect for the most part. Our house is pretty quite, especially in the late evening and early morning when I write. We all use our "inside voices," and the dog only barks when the doorbell rings.  What I described is a preference, but I can write almost anywhere with lots of noise in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, ambient stuff.  Almost anything but music. For me, it's distracting.



I gotcha. I tend to write late at night through 1,2, even closer to 3 AM. It's dead quiet everywhere. No housework being done, neighbors aren't driving in and out of their driveways or using power tools, other dogs sometimes bark but not mine.

Last night I heard "Hell's Bells" by AC/DC and it inspired me for a potential part in my story.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 2, 2013)

I listen to the sound of my own doubts.


----------



## Smith (Jul 3, 2013)

Bloggsworth said:


> I listen to the sound of my own doubts.



Hey, welcome to the club!


----------



## Smith (Jul 4, 2013)

Got bored and just went on a music listening spree. Must say I really like Woodkid. Now that I think about it, one of his songs was in a trailer for Assassin's Creed: Revelations.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG0i90Cwqlc


----------

